# Summer Winery Road Trip!



## ibglowin (Jun 23, 2010)

We always do a Summer pilgrimage to visit the wife's side of "la familia" this time of year and we both decided why not do a road trip for change instead of hopping on the usual Southwest Airlines "bus". 2 weeks on the road all together.

This will be a big one for sure! Here is a first crack at the itinerary.







From little "LA" to Vegas for a night (Bellagio fountains fix!). Then its on to visit one of our 3 daughters whom is a film editor in BIG "LA". Then it's up the PCH with stops in Santa Barbara, Solvang, (Sideway's Winery Tour!) SLO (San Luis Obispo), Hearst Castle, Carmel, Monterrey, San Francisco, Napa, Calistoga, then back up the PCH all the way to Oregon. Coos Bay, Cannon Beach. Then over to Portland and on to more wineries in the Willamette Valley, OR (excellent Pinot Noir's), and then on to Yakima Valley, WA (Red Mountain, Horse Heaven Hills). Then on to Seattle for a few days to visit family and friends. Then its over to Spokane, WA for a day, (more family and friends) then finally a 2 day beeline home.Whew!





Pretty ambitious trip so not sure how much time we will be able to stay along the way but we will definitely see a lot of sights!


----------



## Scott B (Jun 23, 2010)

WOW -WHAT A GREAT LOOKING TRIP. 


NEED ANYONE TO CARRY YOUR BAGS? 
I AM READY TO GO!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 23, 2010)

Definitely need a "Mimboo" to carry all the wine I plan on bringing home! 

May need to rent a small U-Haul as well!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Very cool Mike! I am definitely envious of you. That looks like a great trip you have planned.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweet! Please post pictures and notes. This page also seemed to have some good info: http://www.wineroad.com/ and, of course, the Russian River brewing company is out that way if you are into great microbrews...


What an awesome trip you have planned!


----------



## jeepbabe (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow! That's a lot of miles! Looks like a fun trip!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will post pics, more than one for sure (so don't worry Waldo!)

2 Weeks in a car with the SWMBO could be interesting for sure!


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking good Mike..


Great trip... I have been to all those spots.


Give me a hollar when you are going through Utah... You can stop by and grab a bottle of Goodfella's wine from Marchello cellars!!! (AKA my house haha)




When do you leave?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 23, 2010)

Hehehehe....

Sounds good! It will be interesting to see how this trip changes from my original design once the SWMBO gets done with it.....





This will all be happening in late July timeframe.


----------



## Dean (Jun 23, 2010)

DeLille Cellars in Washington is very nice, as is L'Ecole 41 in the Walla Walla valley. L'Ecole only does tours on Fridays though.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 23, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> Thanks guys, I will post pics, more than one for sure (so don't worry Waldo!)
> 
> 2 Weeks in a car with the SWMBO could be interesting for sure!





Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 23, 2010)

L'Ecole is definitely on the short list, will do some poking around the internets and see what I can find out about DeLille.







Dean said:


> DeLille Cellars in Washington is very nice, as is L'Ecole 41 in the Walla Walla valley. L'Ecole only does tours on Fridays though.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2010)

So next year is the "eastern" trip, eh? 


Have fun. Make swmbo drive. You can drink and not worry or, just drink not to worry about her driving......


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 23, 2010)

wow..sounds like a great trip...enjoy!

who is watching the wine and the vines?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm going to need a lot of alcohol on this road trip.......







appleman said:


> So next year is the "eastern" trip, eh?
> 
> Have fun. Make swmbo drive. You can drink and not worry or, just drink not to worry about her driving......


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 23, 2010)

Our 23yr old baby girl is house sitting for us!







Al Fulchino said:


> wow..sounds like a great trip...enjoy!who is watching the wine and the vines?


----------



## rrussell (Jun 23, 2010)

Be sure and wave when you go thru Spokane.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2010)

Can you taste any DeLille wine out in the Yakima Valley? Looks like the vineyard is out in Eastern, WA but the winery/tasting room is actually out in Woodinville, WA. Sorta like Chateau St. Michelle and others.



Dean said:


> DeLille Cellars in Washington is very nice, as is L'Ecole 41 in the Walla Walla valley. L'Ecole only does tours on Fridays though.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 24, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> Our 23yr old baby girl is house sitting for us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mark the level of each carboy and hide the wine thief


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2010)

Ha! Luckily she only likes Riesling and I have no Riesling! 

Still need to show her how to hug each carboy and every vine every day!


----------



## Dean (Jun 24, 2010)

No, the tasting room and winery are in Woodinville, which is close to Seattle. They just have their vineyards out in the valley. Quite a few Wineries do this out here. If you do manage to hit their tasting room, and you like Reds, try D2, which is one of my favorites of theirs. It usually scores very high with all the critics.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, that makes sense, we took the Ch. St. Michelle tour (also in Woodinville) last year and had a great time. Nice tour, really informative guide/sommelier. You end up in the tasting room with free pours of their regular wines. If you pony up $10 you get the reserve stuff and they just kept pourrrrring! 

We had to go find a restaurant next door just so we could get some food in our empty stomachs and sober up!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 24, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> Ha! Luckily she only likes Riesling and I have no Riesling!
> 
> Still need to show her how to hug each carboy and every vine every day!




She may soon learn to like others while you are gone.....


----------

